# How to sleep when not tired?



## Chain Lightning (Aug 5, 2009)

Lately I haven't been able to sleep more than 6 hours and sometimes not more than 2.  I don't feel tired or run down, quite the opposite but know that technically its unhealthy to not get sleep.  I told my therapist about it and she said to make a bedtime routine.  I told her I've tried that but its just that I am not tired...then she says something like "you are tired at some point but don't realize it" and to keep trying even if it doesn't work at first.  She also said that not getting enough sleep makes that worse.  I see what she's saying but then it makes it a bit of a paradox...the hyperness causes me to not sleep, yet the not sleeping makes you more hyper? 

One of my friends has insomnia but he can't sleep but is tired and gets more and more tired as a result.  The only thing that happens to me is that I get to the point I can't think strait, completely unfocused, can't concentrate, everything annoys me, all because I haven't slept enough.  

So I drink herbal relaxing tea and write in my journal then go to bed.  I lay there and just feel too energized to fall asleep.  I my mind there's things I could be doing rather than uselessly laying there not sleeping.  I'm too into what I have been doing lately to quit thinking about it.  I am working on a book that I wrote and illustrated.  Its a philosophical poetry book and I am nearly finished and going to start on some more.  I just have so many ideas and get all hyped up about it all the time...even if I could sleep I'd be wasting time because I can function without.  LOL ok I know that's a counterproductive thought but then irrelevant because I can't fall asleep anyway.  

Its like laying down makes me more hyper because then I am not using any energy then and it builds up.  I try to use it up by exercising a lot during the day walking and running w/ my dog.  But I only feel temporarily relaxed via the endorphins.  It doesn't last and it doesn't make me tired.


----------



## Always Changing (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry you are going through this CL, I was like that for a long while, eventually went on meds to help me sleep, in fact its really the only reason I take the meds, not sleeping was doing to me what it is now doing to you.. Not a nice merrygo round to be on. :hug:
While I am taking this med, I am trying to train my body clock that it needs to be resting properly for at least 6hrs and its working I think!.. if I don't get  at least 5\6hrs sleep I am tired next day. 

I am assuming you have read or are reading through some of the articles in this forum around sleep hygiene etc etc.  

I hope you find something in there that helps. I know how frustrating it is not to be able to sleep. 
:hug:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 5, 2009)

I read everything I can...tried everything I read.  Its just that I don't get tired, I swear!  Melatonin didn't do anything most of the time...I would be half awake like dreaming with my eyes shut but not asleep, other times it worked.  

There is a herb tea that has helped me go to sleep, it contains hops but also peppermint which makes me have to get up several times to go to the bathroom.  I don't know what it is about peppermint that does that.  I'm thinking maybe about getting some strait up hops from the health food store and making tea with that.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 5, 2009)

The key is not to wait until bed time to start winding down. If you keep you mind up and alert all evening, and then try to shut it off at 11 pm, you're going to have difficulty. You need to start slowing down both your body and your brain a good 2-3 hours before you want to be sleeping.

Also:


How much caffeine are you drinking (coffee, tea, chocolate, soft drinks)? Try to minimize or eliminate that after about 10 or 11 am.
If you exercise, don't do it in the evening - this will raise your metabolic rate and keep it high for several hours.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 5, 2009)

2 hrs is definitely not enough sleep. But have you considered that you may not need 8hrs a night sleep. 6 may be ok for you.

And I do agree with Dr. B. These routines need to start well before you plan on going to bed. It takes time for your body to get the message, but they do work if you persist with them.:2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the same problem Chain Lightning.  I am going to try Dr Baxters tips too.

Short of doing this :bonk: I didn't know what else to do either.  I went to my doctor about it too.

I tend to feel wide awake for two days, then be exhausted for two days.   From what I see, it seems most of us here have sleep problems of some sort.  

My mom often says, just lay in bed and you will eventually fall asleep.  I can't do that.  If I am not occupied in some way, my head starts to race and if I do fall asleep that way, often I get nightmares.  :blush:

My doctor suggested something almost mind numbing, like a word search or a crossword puzzle.  Turn off the TV and the computer so there isn't that stimulation.  

I have personally started considering sleeping pills just to help me get back on track.  I understand the fustration, but unfortunetly that is all I can offer right now interms of support as I am going through something simular.

:support:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 5, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Short of doing this :bonk: I didn't know what else to do either.



You could try it with a fish instead: :haddock:


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 5, 2009)

...I thought that was a feather...???


----------



## white page (Aug 5, 2009)

Chain lightening,
I would lend you my violet pygamas which have little woolly sheep pattern on them with fabewelous written all over, they are so cosy and friendly that they make going to bed fun, Okay not exactly the Greta Garbo femme fatale style, more like Doris Day wholesomenous, but I 
love them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 5, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ...I thought that was a feather...???



It's supposed to be a haddock.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 5, 2009)

Probably crafted by someone in Ontario. :teehee:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 6, 2009)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> You need to start slowing down both your body and your brain a good 2-3 hours before you want to be sleeping.



Maybe that's what my therapist was trying to tell me when she kept saying "be quiet" :red:

I only drink tea in the morning but its not like I need any caffeine so maybe I should quit that and see if it helps at all.   As for the exercise, its so god awful hot, maybe if I turn that into a morning thing instead.  I just like running at night so I can see the headlights coming up behind me on the road and move over rather than rely on my hearing.  There's also less traffic then...that means I have to go run around the boring track.



			
				white page said:
			
		

> I would lend you my violet pygamas which have little woolly sheep pattern on them with fabewelous written all over, they are so cosy and friendly that *they make going to bed fun*



So do guys! :lmao:


----------



## ladylore (Aug 6, 2009)

Instead of running at night - how about a stroll. You get your walk in and enjoy the evening but without getting that extra kick of energy.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 6, 2009)

I do that too  in the hood  but I have a canine body guard.  But I think I'm going to change my running routine to the boring track in the morning and then just walk at night.


----------



## white page (Aug 6, 2009)

To make you smile some more Chain lightning , I wasn't kidding about my PJ's


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 6, 2009)

^:cool2: Coolness!  

I'm so hyped right now because I finished printing some copies of my poetry book that I just finished.  I am going to put some copies out today!    I'll probably never go to sleep tonight!


----------



## white page (Aug 6, 2009)

:2thumbs: That sounds a good reason to be hyped for , I'd be so excited about that too :dance:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL you made that pic into your avatar!


----------



## white page (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to you CL


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmmm this could start a trend...I might take a pic of some of my PJs I wear around the house.   And the next thing you know people will have avatars of their underwear :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 6, 2009)

I feel another addition to the rules and infractions coming on...


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 6, 2009)

I just meant pictures of the fabric


----------



## white page (Aug 7, 2009)

Chain Lightning said:


> Hmmm this could start a trend...I might take a pic of some of my PJs I wear around the house.   And the next thing you know people will have avatars of their underwear :lol:



I think You've got Dr Baxter worried CL :funny:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 7, 2009)

:tiphat:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 10, 2009)

BTW my new avatar is of my black light PJs


----------



## ladylore (Aug 10, 2009)

Chain Lightning said:


> BTW my new avatar is of my black light PJs



I like it. :cool2:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 10, 2009)

Why are they called "black light"? as opposed to -  oh... - stars and a swirl?


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 10, 2009)

They glow under black light (UV)...you know like psychedelic posters and all that. :hippy:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2009)

Chain Lightning said:


> They glow under black light (UV)...you know like psychedelic posters and all that. :hippy:



:yikes:

Well, at least that way if you wake up in the middle of the night after one of those parties and ask, "Where the heck am I?", you can just look down at those glowing pj's and say, "Oh, there I am. Glowing again, as always"...


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 11, 2009)

You should see my trippy room! :lol: 

And I never said anything about any parties.  :uh-uh:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2009)

Who needs parties when your PJ's glow in the dark?


----------



## ladylore (Aug 11, 2009)

> You should see my trippy room!



Think you may have found one of the reasons why you can't sleep. :lol:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 11, 2009)

> Who needs parties when your PJ's glow in the dark?



Knew that would get you LOL.



> Think you may have found one of the reasons why you can't sleep.



It only glows when the black light is on.


----------

